# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Lexi and Carrie Spoiler?

## tammyy2j

Carrie is actually Lexi's mum so whose is her dad?

----------


## Joanne

Tom or Carl? Not sure how old Carl was when he slept with Carrie or how old he is supposed to be now or how old Lexie is for that matter so I don't know if it would even be possible.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh how ridiculous

 :Mad:

----------


## heardki

Just read in Woman mag, that Lexi's is Carrie's daugther, not her sister.  Carrie got pregnant at 14, so her mum brought up the baby as her own :Cheer:

----------

Londoner (12-09-2007)

----------


## samantha nixon

This is on the emmerdale site and it says lexi is upset as carrie says shell never be able to love her like a daughter and that she doesnt want scarlett to find out anything about it

----------


## Chloe O'brien

This will bring some fireworks among the King family if it's true as then she is not Tom King's daughter that Carrie claimed she was.

----------


## samantha nixon

Lexi isnt Tom Kings daughter anyway Scarlett is so it wont matter to the king brothers

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know sorry I realised that after I have posted it. Silly Mooo  :Rotfl:  I was thinking that Scarlett was Lexi's daughter and Carrie pretended she was her's.

----------


## Bryan

blatant rip off of Kat/Zoe  :Thumbsdown:   :Lweek:

----------


## Katy

I thought that but it is a little different as it is Lexi who brings it up not the other way round. I wonder how she found out though?

----------


## Emmerdalian

> This is on the emmerdale site and it says lexi is upset as carrie says shell never be able to love her like a daughter and that she doesnt want scarlett to find out anything about it


I think Carrie wanted all of this to remain hidden for a bit longer, possibly until Scarlett got older. I'm wondering what Lexi will do once she finds out. :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tom or Carl? Not sure how old Carl was when he slept with Carrie or how old he is supposed to be now or how old Lexie is for that matter so I don't know if it would even be possible.


I doubt any of the Kings are Lexi's father

----------

